# fred bauernschmidt



## flywh33l (May 6, 2010)

Hello I found an american brewery bottle with the name fred bauernschmidt on it from baltimore. can anyone tell me more about it? i grew up in balto, but moved to kansas.


----------



## waskey (May 6, 2010)

The bottle you found is one of the most common Baltimore beer bottles. Fred was one of the most successful beer brewers in Baltimore from around 1900-1925. He was in competition with his brother George Bauernshmidt who also owned a brewery in Baltimore. By the time Fred's brewery gained success, George's brewery was starting to fall and went out of business because George couldn't keep up with his brother's sales. The Fred Bauernshmidt bottles aren't worth more than a dollar or so but some people will be willing to pay 5-10 for it just because it is a embossed beer with a cool design. Hope this helps and keep digging~henry


----------



## bottlechaser62 (May 6, 2010)

wow.........Henry..........you're all over it! Great information!


----------

